# اكسسوارات كورية بالجملة



## aljawharah (20 أكتوبر 2012)

بالجملة اكسسوارات كورية ​ 

تم تحديث الكاتلوج
( أساور +سلاسل+ خواتم ) ​ 

الطلب50 قطعة والسعر10 رياااال​ 
اقل من 50 السعر 20 ريااااااال​ 
للكميات الكبيرة السعر 7 ريااااااااااال ​ 
وكل شيء ثابت​ 

الموجود فقط ( أساور , سلاسل , خواتم )​ 
لرؤية كاااامل الاكسسوارات يرجى تحميل الملف​


لتحميل الكاتلوووووووووووج​ 

التوصيل ب DHL اسبوع​ 

واتساب 0096896985412 لا نرسل الصور عالواتساب​

فقط نستقبل صور الطلبيات المختارة لا نرد على الطلبات​ 
الغير جادة ابدا ويمنع الاتصال نستقبل فقط رسائل عالواتساب​ 

وهذي عينة من الاكسسورارات الموجودة 
نمـــــــــــــــــــــــاذج


----------



## aljawharah (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: اكسسوارات كورية بالجملة*

للررررررررررفع


----------

